# shipping screen printing supplies international



## Moaza Matar (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi guys,
Does anyone knows a good site that can ship screen printing supplies internationally?

Thanks,


----------



## jrsamwel (Apr 28, 2009)

hello my friend try this...
Middle Eastern Distributors of Ulano Screen Making Products


----------

